# Preventing condensation in poly bags



## kfintoni (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone has any tips on preventing condensation from the sun/heat in a poly bag. After pressing I make sure my shirts are completely cool before folding and putting them in a bag and sealing them. We have been selling them outside on a table and sometimes they get direct sun. The ones on the top of each pile develop what looks like moisture in the bag. I assume it is left over moisture from the shirt?? I pre press then press then repress so I would think that the majority of the moisture would be gone. If you have any suggestions I would really appreciate it. 

Thank you,
Karen in MA


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Put these in the bags.

1/2 gram Desiccant packs | WidgetCo®


----------

